# "It only takes you 6 minutes"



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I have a few residential accounts this season. They are all on the same road and I can do them all in about 35 minutes. One of the homeowners called tonight after I plowed her out to say that she can't justify my price because it only takes me 6 minutes from start to finish.

I feel like she's trying to penalize me for having efficient equipment. Her old service provider had a smaller plow without wings and no rear plow. Obviously I'm going to be quicker because I invested in those things but try explaining that to someone who knows nothing about plowing. 

I told her I'd reconsider her price and I'm only doing that because I bought a guy out and this is one of the accounts. I don't want to drop her because I'd be out the money I spent getting it. 

What do I say to this lady?


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Just explain to her exactly what you said. The price is the price, and if I can do it in 3 minutes, but the old guy did it in 20 minutes, she gets the same service for the same price. On a side note, this is a prime example why you never pay for accounts. If you don't know them, you aren't going to know if they are a PITA.


----------



## tmcbroo (Jun 29, 2010)

Well mam The price is what is is, the cost of the equipment, is your overhead, ask her how much does the 30g's in equipment cost a minute to pay for it, maybe she wants it for free? do yourself a favor if this customer is nagging about the price ask her if she would like to shovel it...


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

like i tell people in the fall time when im doing cleanups, just because i can do the job in half the time other companys do it in doesnt mean i get paid half the price, just means i have better equipment to get it done faster. the price is the price no matter how long it takes me.


----------



## JCByrd24 (Oct 19, 2005)

I think you are on the right track with how to explain it....she can either pay a kid $5/hr and take four hours and cost $20 or she can pay you $20 for 1/10 an hour. It's the same cost for her, but it costs you a lot more to run a truck and plow than a shovel. In the mean time, she can get out earlier to go about her day, you are insured, and reliable, a kid with a shovel well who knows. She'll definitely have to wait to get out of her driveway etc. It is hard to realize sometimes why stuff is so expensive when it's so quick and simple, until you realize that the machine that makes it quick and simple costs $$$$$, this is true in many things in addition to plowing.

If you think she might actually find someone cheaper just calling the yellow pages than explain all that to her and offer her your best price. Otherwise just explain it to her and tell her your business plan says you can't go any lower or better yet it's the same price as everyone else on the street.


----------



## yardsmith (Jan 3, 2000)

tell her its $25 (or whatever) whether you use a shovel, or a truck.

One I always used was-
"when you call a plumber over, you don't go thru his tool box & say 'no, you can't use this tool or that tool',' I'm the same way- you pay me to clear your drive. How long it takes is up to me. I'M the one dumping $15 grand in equip to clean your drive


----------



## Get Plowed AK (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah man, residential people do that to me as well. I spent to money to have good, efficiant equipment. Tell her what you told us. If she doesn't like what she hears find her some joe blow fly-by-night dude and have him do it.

its business


----------



## JB1 (Dec 29, 2006)

tell her your sorry and ashamed, that you actually thought it would take less time than that.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Roy your the smoothest cat I know and your asking us for advice. Just work your charm.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

should you drop your price with her....she might be an acquaintance of one of your other customers....in conversation, the price drop might come up. want that going on your whole route?


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

JB1;1149052 said:


> tell her your sorry and ashamed, that you actually thought it would take less time than that.


best answer yet. Another thing...those aren't the kind of customers I would want. I would tell her that it is what it is. If she doesn't like it:waving:


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Tell her it's your minimum, explain your costs, time seen vs. time travelling, time billing,fuel, insurance etc. Woe is me....... but answer her concern. Sometimes they just need some reassurance their not getting screwed. If it goes further (and she deducts from your bill, or sends nasty notes with her cheque) drop her. Not worth the stress. 
I paid $23.00 for a pack of AAA batteries and a bag of chips at the grocery store the other day


----------



## watatrp (Jan 10, 2001)

I've had simlar complaints on the lawn care side. I explain it this way. I can do your entire yard w/ a $8000 zero turn mower in 20 mins. I can do it w/ a $800 push mower in an hour. I can do it w/ a weedeater in 3 hours. If it cost $35 for 20 mins you think it costs too much. Yet if I take 3 hours and charge $35 you probably think that I'm not charging enough. Please don't say I'm charging too much because I invest $8000 to get the job done efficiently.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

JB1;1149052 said:


> tell her your sorry and ashamed, that you actually thought it would take less time than that.


No kidding! Some of the guys on here could do her driveway in 2 minutes. I wonder what she'd say then 



JD Dave;1149109 said:


> Roy your the smoothest cat I know and your asking us for advice. Just work your charm.


Ha! I'm usually easy going when I'm not upset but this lady is under my skin.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

drive slower so it is not that obvious 
Clients don't get what they actually pay for!
liability, 24/7 service, site monitoring, expensive equipment, wages, etc.


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

Tell her to take business 101.


----------



## PlowTeam5 (Nov 14, 2010)

Tell her to eat a bowl of rice with chop sticks, and a bowl of rice with a spoon. Either way, the rice is being eaten; you can just do it faster with more efficient utensils.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

PlowTeam5;1149517 said:


> Tell her to eat a bowl of rice with chop sticks, and a bowl of rice with a spoon. Either way, the rice is being eaten; you can just do it faster with more efficient utensils.


Great analogy. If rice were money, she'd still be eating the same amount, just faster with a spoon.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

What you should have said...
"6 mins??? I better double the price! Most only take me 3!!!" 

Like one other said, do it for her and soon you will for others. Keep it where it is at and ask her if she has a complaint ABOUT the service. Price stays the same or increase since you readjusted your time requirements.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Camden;1149392 said:


> Ha! I'm usually easy going when I'm not upset but this lady is under my skin.


Treat her like your wife then. GIVE HER WHATEVER SHE WANTS. LOL


----------



## StormRanger (Oct 15, 2009)

You don't have to explain anything. Any customers question me, or second guess anything I do, they're gone. I don't have time or patience for bs. I had a customer over the summer tell me when and how to cut her grass, that was the last day she saw me. Someone else can deal with her ****, or she can buy a mower.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

JD Dave;1149955 said:


> Treat her like your wife then. GIVE HER WHATEVER SHE WANTS. LOL


I don't give her anything, she just TAKES it :crying:



StormRanger;1150011 said:


> You don't have to explain anything. Any customers question me, or second guess anything I do, they're gone. I don't have time or patience for bs. I had a customer over the summer tell me when and how to cut her grass, that was the last day she saw me. Someone else can deal with her ****, or she can buy a mower.


Believe me, I would love to do exactly what you said but I live in a small town (less than 10,000) and word travels quick if someone feels you have screwed them over. It's in my best interest to resolve this and come away looking like a "professional".


----------



## slongfellowii (Dec 29, 2004)

She is paying for expertise and experience as well as your efficient equipment. Would she complain if a mechanic diagnosed and repaired her car in 6 minutes if she needed to be somewhere? Like the rice analogy also.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

PlowTeam5;1149517 said:


> Tell her to eat a bowl of rice with chop sticks, and a bowl of rice with a spoon. Either way, the rice is being eaten; you can just do it faster with more efficient utensils.


This is perfect! Thumbs Up


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

REAPER;1149938 said:


> What you should have said...
> "6 mins??? I better double the price! Most only take me 3!!!" .


6 miniutes, you are slow, you should apologize to her. Thankfully I don't have to deal with this in the commercial world. Biggest nuisance is all the seasonal contracts that people call us up on now and want the pre-paid by Oct 15th price. Sorry, you have to pay full price now. Take it or leave it.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

just expalin how much your equipment is worth and the gas you use and time is money as well


----------



## cotter (Oct 9, 2010)

Ask her how long it would take her to shovel it. Then tell her to multiply that times the rate she is paid at her job. You will look awful good then I bet, plus she can then get to her job or to the mall to SHOP instead of shoveling.


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

tell her you will do it for free but she gets any and all repair bills for anything that breaks on the truck and plow during the storms. If you dont break anything all year she will do well.....if you lose a tranny or something she can pay for it. tell her that 40 bucks doesn't go too far towards a tranny


----------



## AMGLandscape (Sep 11, 2010)

Camden;1148909 said:


> I have a few residential accounts this season. They are all on the same road and I can do them all in about 35 minutes. One of the homeowners called tonight after I plowed her out to say that she can't justify my price because it only takes me 6 minutes from start to finish.
> 
> I feel like she's trying to penalize me for having efficient equipment. Her old service provider had a smaller plow without wings and no rear plow. Obviously I'm going to be quicker because I invested in those things but try explaining that to someone who knows nothing about plowing.
> 
> ...


Rear plow 1500+ brand new, 7.5 ft newer blade 3500+ decent truck 10-15k+ insurances, gas, your time! Please you can easily justify almost any reasonable amount you charge her... Customers like these Kill me...:realmad:


----------



## AMGLandscape (Sep 11, 2010)

nepatsfan;1150349 said:


> tell her you will do it for free but she gets any and all repair bills for anything that breaks on the truck and plow during the storms. If you dont break anything all year she will do well.....if you lose a tranny or something she can pay for it. tell her that 40 bucks doesn't go too far towards a tranny


Exactly!


----------



## AMGLandscape (Sep 11, 2010)

StormRanger;1150011 said:


> You don't have to explain anything. Any customers question me, or second guess anything I do, they're gone. I don't have time or patience for bs. I had a customer over the summer tell me when and how to cut her grass, that was the last day she saw me. Someone else can deal with her ****, or she can buy a mower.


I need to take up this attitude with those couple of headache customers I have...


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

"6 MINUTES!!!!!!, REALLY?!??!.....I'm slippin'...I'm WAYYY faster than that!"

"Jeez, 6 minutes? I gotta stop messin around....."

"6 MINUTES, OH MY GOD, IT IS SOOOOO LIKE BREAKE TIME!"

" Dang internal combustion engines SPEEDIN UP THE WHOLE WORKS!"

"Don't worry, next time I'll use a spoon."

"Sorry, the horse drawn plow is down this week...had to use this new-fangled contraption..."

"What year is it....?"

I gotta million of 'em.


----------



## dmcarpentry (Aug 30, 2008)

" Dang internal combustion engines SPEEDIN UP THE WHOLE WORKS!"



LOVE IT


----------



## Mr.Freezzz (Sep 17, 2010)

Camden;1148909 said:


> I have a few residential accounts this season. They are all on the same road and I can do them all in about 35 minutes. One of the homeowners called tonight after I plowed her out to say that she can't justify my price because it only takes me 6 minutes from start to finish.
> 
> I feel like she's trying to penalize me for having efficient equipment. Her old service provider had a smaller plow without wings and no rear plow. Obviously I'm going to be quicker because I invested in those things but try explaining that to someone who knows nothing about plowing.
> 
> ...


Some people just like to argue! If it were me I'd would give her a min of my time and run the scenario by her. Same quality of work or better same price as before but just cause I'm faster doesn't mean I make more off you, my equipment and break down is different than the other guy. This is my price and quality of work... After that bye shes not worth your time. You could go a street over and talk and sell your self to another client before she is done arguing with you!


----------



## allcraftsmen (Dec 31, 2009)

Just tell her you are much better than the last guy.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

I try to take the high road at the first opportunity. I would ask her if she's happy with the results or not- bottomline. If she is, then the price is what it is. There are other people that need plowed out too. But I think many customers want to feel special and see you go the extra step for them. I know nobody has time for that, but i'm just trying to make a point. LIke someone else said, she just needs reassured somehow. Ma'am, our goal is to be as efficient as possible- NOt sure exactly what she needs to hear.

On another note, tell her you usually charge $10 bucks a minute, so her driveway should cost $60 bucks.

And I hope that guy on page one got a crap load of AAA batteries and a huge bag of chips for $23.00


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Why are women so obsessed with how quickly you finish?


----------



## BORIS (Oct 22, 2008)

Didnt she agree to a price in a signed contract of a verbal agreement. I would remind her of that and that she didnt yhink it was to much then.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

StormRanger;1150011 said:


> You don't have to explain anything. Any customers question me, or second guess anything I do, they're gone. I don't have time or patience for bs. I had a customer over the summer tell me when and how to cut her grass, that was the last day she saw me. Someone else can deal with her ****, or she can buy a mower.


While there comes a time to fire the customer, the attitude posted above is a poor one at best.

The customer in question is presenting you with an opportunity to educate her on the value you are providing her. I wouldn't even consider lowering my price ( its actually counter productive to what you want to accomplish) considering its the same amount she was happy paying the last guy for. Most but not all people are reasonable and will understand that you have invested the time and money to be better (then the last guy) at what you do and are expecting a return on your investment. It will make them less likely to jump ship for a low baller, they will be questioning how is the price so low compared to the other guy old brake down prone equipment lack of proper insurance? An educated customer can only benefit you and the industry as a whole

Customers are going to have questions and answering them is part of the deal as long as its not every time you do something. If you can't answer the question or justify what your doing when customer questions it you maybe your not all that confident in your actions your self. After all it their house and their money and its ok to remind them why they chose to spend it with you.


----------



## dforbes (Jan 14, 2005)

last year, a church I have been taking care of for 10 years questioned my prices. There is a new councel that I have not delt with before. This is the main body of the letter I sent them. It answered all their questions.

As a snow removal company we provide an emergency service. We are required to be prepared to respond 24 hours per day seven days a week on very little notice. While you are warm and asleep in your beds, we are driving on very dangerous snow covered and sometimes ice covered roads to make sure when you show up that you have a safe place to park and a safe place to walk. In the conditions we work in, the chances of one of us getting hurt is greatly increased, but we take the chance so you don’t have to. We must keep an inventory of Ice melt and extra parts for that 12 to 14 inch storm even though we rarely see more than 4”. We cannot run out of these materials when the big storms hit as it is hard to buy these materials in the quantities we require. We also must have good reliable equipment to be able to service our customers.
Snow removal equipment is very expensive and in some years gets very little use. Then there is insurance, fuel, depreciation, tires, and other costs of doing business.


----------



## Andy96XLT (Jan 1, 2009)

I had this issue last year with someone, they said, why should I pay you $35 when it takes you 5 minutes to clear the drive?!? that's hundreds of dollars an hour! My response was very simple, "You are not paying for my time, you are paying for the time it would take you to do it yourself." They thought about it and gave me my money and continued to call me throughout the winter.


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

i dont know how close your stops are for a residential but i know ours are pretty spaced out. usual drive of about 10 minutes. I explain that it really is taking us like 25-30 minutes, 10 minutes to drive to the site, 5 minutes to plow, 5 minutes to clear off the walkways/steps (average place), and another 3 minutes to salt everything. (thats an average stop with 1-4 inches of snow fall. Obviously the times change with more.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Andy96XLT;1152373 said:


> "You are not paying for my time, you are paying for the time it would take you to do it yourself." .


".......with a SHOVEL!!!!"

This is my favorite response. I'm stealing this.Thumbs Up


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

dforbes;1152191 said:


> last year, a church I have been taking care of for 10 years questioned my prices. There is a new councel that I have not delt with before. This is the main body of the letter I sent them. It answered all their questions.
> 
> As a snow removal company we provide an emergency service. We are required to be prepared to respond 24 hours per day seven days a week on very little notice. While you are warm and asleep in your beds, we are driving on very dangerous snow covered and sometimes ice covered roads to make sure when you show up that you have a safe place to park and a safe place to walk. In the conditions we work in, the chances of one of us getting hurt is greatly increased, but we take the chance so you don't have to. We must keep an inventory of Ice melt and extra parts for that 12 to 14 inch storm even though we rarely see more than 4". We cannot run out of these materials when the big storms hit as it is hard to buy these materials in the quantities we require. We also must have good reliable equipment to be able to service our customers.
> Snow removal equipment is very expensive and in some years gets very little use. Then there is insurance, fuel, depreciation, tires, and other costs of doing business.


This is my second favorite! Talk about shutting people up! Awesome.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i have also been telling new people who question my prices when i bid them, that "you are not paying for me to plow your driveway thats the easy part, you are paying for me to show up and do a good job, anyone can plow a driveway for cheaper but as soon as trouble hits you will nevet see them again. you are paying for peace of mind and quality work in a reasonablr time frame". you get what you pay for in this industry.


----------



## JohnRoscoe (Sep 27, 2010)

It takes 2 1/2 days to drive to my in-laws in Western Canada, but I can pay an airline to get me there in 7 hours. I'm happy to pay them for something I don't want to do myself, and glad that there's enough other people willing to use their service that they can get the job done safely and efficiently.


----------



## tmcbroo (Jun 29, 2010)

you guys ever heard of "you pay me for what i know, not for what i do or how long it takes me to do it, it is what it is, it cost what it cost, if they could do it, if they had the know how, if they, bla bla, just got there lazy but out of bed, or off there arse. they could be the one working 20 hour days listening to the complaints why arnt you here yet???????????


----------



## Winterized (Mar 3, 2007)

If explaining things to people would work, it would be great.

I dropped two accounts, both lawn and snow. Very nice people, loved my work, would always visit and give me cookies. But kept it up how much it was costing.... and I am VERY reasonable for what I charge, and always do lots of freebies. Finished up last four months of ones guys lawn for less than 50% of price quoted.

Said I was just to busy and had to drop a few accounts, gave them a couple names of other service providers to call. One high end, the other a scoundrel. Said I'm not recommending either, only that I know them personally.

Many times it's their kids that put these ideas in their heads. The same well-to-do kids that are useless as tits on a chicken when it comes to helping Mom and Dad out. I donate at church, the rest I need to at least break even. 

I'm down to only ONE full time snow account this season... and a few call as needed. Others died or moved.

From what I have observed... it does not seem to be working out well with the new providers.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

So...what was the outcome?


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

this is also the last customer in the world who would consider paying you extra when theres an 8' drift in her driveway and it takes you 25 minutes to clean it up.


----------



## snowmanllc (Oct 10, 2010)

:laughing::laughing::whistling:


plowguy43;1152048 said:


> Why are women so obsessed with how quickly you finish?


----------



## Andy96XLT (Jan 1, 2009)

ProSeasons;1152890 said:


> ".......with a SHOVEL!!!!"
> 
> This is my favorite response. I'm stealing this.Thumbs Up


No need to steal, it really works too ha


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

gotta love cheap ignorant customers!


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

tell her from now on she will need to get up and pay you at the time of service, instead of being billed


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

It's amazing how people think, and of course it irritates us to no end how unreasonable customers get. Unfortunately, this is now the time (and economy!) when good service with a little education can go a long way. Be an @$$ to a customer (believe me, it feels good!), and they will likely call the cheaper guy and deal with worse service, but then we're out the long-term money we could have if we had just educated these folks. Some people are too warped to deal with, and obviously we have to dump some now & then, but I try to exhaust all resources first!

Good luck out there guys & gals.... first big storm coming into the northeast over the weekend. Take care!


~Kevin


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

We got kicked to the curb on a large commercial because we had it setup where we blew threw it at the end of the night with the loaders as we road back to the shop. He was a hourly account so didnt like the fact we had a skid on there for two hours brought in two loader for a hour blew through it. We got good at the end of the year and it took the loaders 30mins which he must of noticed. Instead he hired a plow truck 55/hr and two skids at 45/hr . They now station themselves on the grounds and drink coffee. Hehe I understand now how they can make money that way payup.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

BigLou80;1152185 said:


> While there comes a time to fire the customer, the attitude posted above is a poor one at best.
> 
> The customer in question is presenting you with an opportunity to educate her on the value you are providing her. I wouldn't even consider lowering my price ( its actually counter productive to what you want to accomplish) considering its the same amount she was happy paying the last guy for. Most but not all people are reasonable and will understand that you have invested the time and money to be better (then the last guy) at what you do and are expecting a return on your investment. It will make them less likely to jump ship for a low baller, they will be questioning how is the price so low compared to the other guy old brake down prone equipment lack of proper insurance? An educated customer can only benefit you and the industry as a whole
> 
> Customers are going to have questions and answering them is part of the deal as long as its not every time you do something. If you can't answer the question or justify what your doing when customer questions it you maybe your not all that confident in your actions your self. After all it their house and their money and its ok to remind them why they chose to spend it with you.


Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## BeastMaster (Nov 19, 2005)

I make copies of my BRAND NEW plow invoice. The NEW rebuilt Chrysler engine, the NEW salter. Hand them the COPIES. Then ask them for advice on how to run YOUR business more efficiently. Ask: "Where can I buy these same models cheaper ?" By the way, can your insurance agent get me a real good deal on insurance for residential plowing...in case I back into your Cadillac ? (ALWAYS note what they're driving, wearing, price of their house, etc.. this can be good ammo if you need it)

TELL THEM THIS JOKE, then walk off.

A Dr. called a plumber to come fix his toilet. The plumber unclogged the wet, ****** mess at 5AM (maybe snow ? ). Handed the bill to the Dr. 
Dr. says...What's this ! $125 ? It only took you 15 minutes !! I don't get that much for an office call and _I'm a Dr._

Plumber: Yeah, that's why I quit medical school after two weeks.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

I've had customers tell me things like this, usually an explanation of how much my equipment costs and they understand. I have a former customer who works with my brother. She comes up to him all the time and says "your brother needs to get a snowblower, he can't put the snow anywhere with a plow" like she knows better. I plow her neighbors driveway and she has a 12ft wall of snow next to her driveway, find me a walk behind blower that throws it clear over that. I thought to myself that I should maybe ask here what kind of mower I should buy, or what trimmer she thinks would work best.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

tmcbroo;1148930 said:


> Well mam The price is what is is, the cost of the equipment, is your overhead, ask her how much does the 30g's in equipment cost a minute to pay for it, maybe she wants it for free? do yourself a favor if this customer is nagging about the price ask her if she would like to shovel it...


Well played. Thumbs Up


----------

